# Gleiche Einstellungen Webserver und Localhost



## hoizwurm (8. November 2003)

Hallo Beisammen!

Bräuchte mal Eure Hilfe bezüglich der Einstellungen in der  httpd.conf.

Es geht um folgendes:

Habe bei mir zuhause ein WAMP installiert zum Skripte schreiben und testen. Funktioniert soweit auch wunderbar, als ich dann letzte Woche die ganzen Sachen auf den echten Server gespielt habe, hatte ich auf einmal einige Fehlermeldungen.

In der Art, das auf einmal Dateien die aus einem andern Unterverzeichnis inkludiert werden nicht mehr gefunden wurden, bzw richtig gesagt diese Dateien schon aber wenn ich in diesen Dateien noch eine Datei includet wurde (zb.: Datenbankeinstellungen) diese dann nicht mehr. Habe dann das ganze relativ schnell hinbekommen, ist aber trotzdem ziemlich langweilig das ganze. 

Die Pfadangaben habe ich immer relativ (glaube so heißt das) gemacht, also zb. "../../inc/datei.php".

Nun meine Frage: mit welchen Einstellungen in der httpd.conf kann ich das ganze Steuern, damit bei mir am lokalen System das auch so funktioniert?

Und eine zweite Frage habe ich auch noch, kennt jemand ein tool mit dem man auf Knopfdruck die einzelnen Ordner vergleichen kann (Also zw. Webspace und Lokalem System) und auch abgleichen?

Wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Schöne Grüße aus Österreich und Danke im voraus.

Hoizwurm


----------



## hoizwurm (8. November 2003)

Habe mittlerweile was rausgefunden:
Und zwar von 
de.comp.lang.php.* FAQ 



> Mit include("/subdir/foo.php") bindet man ein Script in einem untergeordneten Verzeichnis ein. In foo.php will man nun die ebenfalls in /subdir stehende Datei bar.php einbinden. Ein einfaches include("bar.php") funktioniert nicht, da PHP die Pfadangabe nicht relativ zum Script mit der include() -Anweisung, sondern relativ zum Ursprungsscript benötigt.
> 
> Mit Hilfe der Konstanten __FILE__ kann man sich den richtigen Pfad zusammenschrauben:
> 
> include(dirname(__FILE__)."/bar.php");



Habe das jetzt bei mir ausprobiert und das funktioniert sowohl lokal als auch auf dem Webserver wunderbar.

Das einzige was mich stutzig macht, ist das laut dieser Hilfe, das Script auf meinem lokalen System nie gehen hätte dürfen. Vorausgesetzt ich habs richtig verstanden.

Bleibt noch die Zweite Frage.  Aber da wird sich auch noch was finden.

Hoizwurm


----------

